# Best mexican food in town!



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

After reading another thread I was wondering what you thought was the best place for mexican food in town? 

1) Bob's Taco Station in Rosenberg 

2)Los Cucos in old katy ( not the one by the mall)

Scott


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

El Toro's off Garth road in Baytown.


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*Best Mexican Food*

There used to be a place on Shepard years ago by the name of Leo's. This was thrity years ago and I wonder if it is still around. I remember it as being really great.

Can anoyone tell me if it is still around?


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

Bobby said:


> El Toro's off Garth road in Baytown.


how does it compaire to the one off main in La Porte


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Best all around is hard. 

There are so many that have that one thing that's better than the others.

Like best enchiladas or relleno or fajitas or salsa or guacamole or beans. Then there's the whole Tex-Mex, Real Mex, New Mexico Mex thing on top of that. No one place has all the goods.


All around I'll have to go with Los Cucos or Fajita Willies out here on the WNW side.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

El Tiempo is goood alaround


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bigpun91 said:


> how does it compaire to the one off main in La Porte


Don't know never eaten at the one in La Porte.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Almas Cantina in Tomball hands down for me.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Don Carlos at 59 & Hillcroft.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

the la cantina is good spencer/center south of the intersection in deer park


----------



## explorer21 (Feb 20, 2005)

Alica's, 290 and Cypress Rosehill Road!


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

Chuy's for Tex Mex.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

going east on the I-10 service rd just east of wayside (just past the jack in the box)
turn right on the first street.youll see a green taco trailor.get the pastor tostadas
good big and cheap


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

For the best "MEXICAN" food ya gotta come to San Antonio & go to Guajillos. They serve real central Mexico food, no enchaladas or puffy tacos


----------



## BondBroker (Aug 1, 2008)

Taco Tote in the galleria on Westheimer has great food.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

TACO BELL


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2004)

Larry's Mexican Restaurant off Hwy 90 on the way in to Richmond. Their Con Ceso is the best, and has been for at least 30 years since I've been going there.


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Larry's Mexican - Richmond TX best guac u will ever eat....


----------



## Pogeyman (Jul 17, 2006)

*Esteban's, League City*

Best around is Esteban's in League City. Awesome quesadillas, and the best queso you'll ever find. Ask for the green sauce for your chips.


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

Lopez in Sugar Land!


----------



## seal team three (Jul 26, 2009)

Bob's Taco station in Rosenberg is hard to beat. It is even going to be on the food channel on a show called "diners drive-ins and dives) They have the best Carne Guisada I have ever had.

ST-3


----------



## CodyB4C (Aug 8, 2006)

la brisas in Bacliff best mexican food ive ever had.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

X2


pepo211 said:


> Larry's Mexican - Richmond TX best guac u will ever eat....


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> TACO BELL


Awright, be there at 3:30 parking lot


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

I'll second Lopez!


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

JLand said:


> There used to be a place on Shepard years ago by the name of Leo's. This was thrity years ago and I wonder if it is still around. I remember it as being really great.
> 
> Can anoyone tell me if it is still around?


Unfortunately they lost their lease. They re-opened for a few years off Washington by Rockefellers but have since closed.

I miss Leo's. We ate there weekly while living in The Heights.

I think Lopez in Sugar Land is very good


----------



## LRM (Sep 1, 2004)

El Ranchero in La Porte

http://www.elrancheromex.net/

Huevos Rancheros and Tommy's Tacos


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

The best Mexican food I've had has been from La Frontera in Dickinson. They serve authentic Mexican food instead of the Tex-Mex you see so often.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Catina Laredo on Wilcrest south of Westheimer has the absolute best food i have ever had. Try the Pork Shanks. Ladies night on Thurdays with a live band a must to see.


----------



## DoublePlay (Jul 9, 2009)

Lopez at Wilcrest & 59.
Good food, service and homemade Torts!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

STT, you are correct on the carne guisada! But Bob will nickle & dime you to death on take out orders. Evey time I eat at Larry's in Richmond I get sick, no bueno.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

I'll second El Ranchero in Laporte, Tommy's taco's are awesome!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I'll just say you west siders and north siders can't touch a 1/4 of the spots on the east side for mexican food.... there are so many to name here. you all have one and it can't be narrowed down like that over here.. enjoy yalls yankee food. the best spots are family owned and they will make you drive back from over there weekly to eat here.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Ya'll are all WRONG! 

The Original Ninfas on Navigation is the best! Always tried and true, waitstaff been there forever, new deck outside, new parking area.

Same great food, some new items added monthly.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

I like Mi Sombrero on 34th and Shepherd and La Caretta on 20th near Heights.Spanish Flower is good on N Main.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I read about how good the Ninfa's is.

I like La Casita in Pearland, not awesome food but it is small, and the staff is awesome and won't put a whole in your pocket.

"The Ranch" in La Porte is pretty good, I was introduced to it on a Sunday morning after drinking and the place was hoping.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Marshman said:


> Ya'll are all WRONG!
> 
> The Original Ninfas on Navigation is the best! Always tried and true, waitstaff been there forever, new deck outside, new parking area.
> 
> Same great food, some new items added monthly.


good ya,, but man I taste Ninfas for days.. belch, me can't do that no more..


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

Pico's on Bellaire.


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

My girlfriends kitchen.


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

Del Pueblo on Grant and Jones

Los Comales in Rockport

Those are the best I have had.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I'll second Mi Sombrero, it's "Auten-tic".

Alicia's is good too.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

too many to mention, i choose by what i'm in the mood for

enchilladas - los tios combo meal
fajitas - lupe tortillas
tacos al carbon - ninfas
torta - tacqeria brendas
chips and salsa/guac/dips - chuy's

i liked cantina laredo, i got the $8 guac and the sea bass(someone else wuz buying). expensive and mexican food are oxymorons in my book tho...


----------



## Voodoo2448 (Aug 9, 2006)

Chuy's for Tex-Mex

Rosario's in San Antonio for Authentic Mexican


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

X 4 on El Ranchero or "The Ranch" in La Porte


----------



## bouy37 (Jun 18, 2008)

*LA CASITA*



fwoodwader said:


> I read about how good the Ninfa's is.
> 
> I like La Casita in Pearland, not awesome food but it is small, and the staff is awesome and won't put a whole in your pocket.
> 
> "The Ranch" in La Porte is pretty good, I was introduced to it on a Sunday morning after drinking and the place was hoping.


I agree with La Casita in the Friendswood/Pearland area. 

Why? It has been in business for 32 years and................................................it belongs to my Grandparents.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

bouy37 said:


> I agree with La Casita in the Friendswood/Pearland area.
> 
> Why? It has been in business for 32 years and................................................it belongs to my Grandparents.


Well my family has been eating there for probably 29 years.

I remember eating in the old building and the new building being built.


----------



## Mako2 (May 10, 2007)

*Mexican food*

Gross!!!!!!!!! La Casita's is the worst Mexican food I have ever eaten.

Mako2


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

*Tommy Tacos*



railman said:


> I like Mi Sombrero on 34th and Shepherd and La Caretta on 20th near Heights.Spanish Flower is good on N Main.


Mi Sombrero has the BEST fajita tacos. Just go in there and order Tommy Tacos. Its the best thing om the menu.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

GulfCoast02 said:


> X 4 on El Ranchero or "The Ranch" in La Porte


I just noticed the link in your signature, I'm assuming you know the Rogge's?


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Mako2 said:


> Gross!!!!!!!!! La Casita's is the worst Mexican food I have ever eaten.
> 
> Mako2


Sounds like an aberration. There is a reason they have been in business as long as they have. It isn't location location location either. I went with friends the first time and had to ask for directions twice. The food is good and cheap.

Quoting the friend and fellow 2cooler. True Mexican restaurants aren't open on Sunday.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Mako2 said:


> Gross!!!!!!!!! La Casita's is the worst Mexican food I have ever eaten.
> 
> Mako2


Not if you grew up on it. 

I had to race there or Pizza Hut or Sonic or go to League City for McDonalds every school day going to Friendswood High. There wasn't a cafeteria on campus and unless you wanted to eat a sack lunch brought from home on a table set up in the hallway then you jumped in your car and hauled *** to one of the above every day.

La Casita could fill your gut full of cheese and tortillas for 4 bucks. :rotfl:

(bouy32, I went to school with Gracie who is related somehow if I recall properly and worked with a guy out at Compaq that was an in law one way or another to you [Carey something or another].)


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

My Three Sons said:


> Pico's on Bellaire.


Pico's....Oh yeah....can't get enough of their red snapper with the vera-cruz sauce.

Inside the loop on bissonnet: Casa Dominguez........fajita's for 2 combo beef,chicken and shrimp ...how come them restaurant chips are so much better than store bought?


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I thought there was to La Casita in Pearland, one close to Friendswood and another one on the other side of town that is not associated with.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

fwoodwader said:


> I thought there was to La Casita in Pearland, one close to Friendswood and another one on the other side of town that is not associated with.


The only one I know of is out by Cloverfield in that no mans land where you have a Friendswood phone #, Alvin address, and the kids go to Pearland schools.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Bozo said:


> The only one I know of is out by Cloverfield in that no mans land where you have a Friendswood phone #, Alvin address, and the kids go to Pearland schools.


me too, and I liked it the first time I ate there and then it became nasty.... there is an Adelita's I also used to like in Pearland off Bailey rd or something like that, near new school with FFA yard on the side, it was across the street in the little strip center.

El Tiempo in Houston is the best right now. Huge portions, very fine food.


----------



## SWC (Jun 20, 2009)

El Ranchito in pasadena on preston between spencer and cherrybrook! Get the Ranchito Especial!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

birdnester said:


> Pico's....Oh yeah....can't get enough of their red snapper with the vera-cruz sauce.


that must be the best dish they have at Pico's, fish.. because their mexican food sucked and I ate there twice and that's it... if i ever get conned into going back, I'll try the fish. LOL


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Here's another old place that you either love it or hate it. 

Don Jose's on the corner of Pinemont and Antoine.

I love it.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> El Tiempo in Houston is the best right now. Huge portions, very fine food.


X2

My favorite Mexican restaurant ANYWHERE.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

No votes fo Don'Key in Pasadena? It is a tough category as someone else has said due to what dinner is your favorite.

I have one rule when it comes to tryin new Mex restaurants. If the chips and salsa aren't any good, go down the street to the next one.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Cowboy1uhB said:


> No votes fo Don'Key in Pasadena? It is a tough category as someone else has said due to what dinner is your favorite.
> 
> I have one rule when it comes to tryin new Mex restaurants. If the chips and salsa aren't any good, go down the street to the next one.


IMO, they have gone down hill... used to eat there quite often in the late 90's early 2000's... not anymore... queso flameado was wife's go to meal and I enjoyed my meals.. last time we were there it just didn't cut it.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

Nokillbill said:


> going east on the I-10 service rd just east of wayside (just past the jack in the box)
> turn right on the first street.youll see a green taco trailor.get the pastor tostadas
> good big and cheap


sorry my bad .you go west


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

suprised there are no friendswood/pearland peeps raving over Gringos.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Los Cucos on Memorial - $
Doneraki's at Gulfgate- $$
El Tiempo on Washington -$$$

All are good quality/$


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Taco Tony's if you are ever in gods country (Eagle Lake)


----------



## D-fish (May 7, 2009)

Herberts tamale hut in San Marcos... if it still exists... or Mana's late night trailer mex food there as well. who cares if it was good, it was open at 2am!!!


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

It is hard for me to pick "the best Mexican restraunt" since there are only a handful that come close to Authentic Mexican Food. I compare all Mexican food to my wife's cooking, she is from Mexico, and last month she became the best cook I know. That distinction used to be held by my grandmother, but she passed away last month, hence my wife's promotion.

If I had to pick the best Mexican restraunt in Houston, I would have to pick The Spanish Flower on Main and Airline. Its not better than my wife's or my grandmother's cooking, but I still think it is pretty darn good, even though they stopped serving Lengua, man it was good !


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Not surprised*



InfamousJ said:


> suprised there are no friendswood/pearland peeps raving over Gringos.


I just can't see the attraction at any of the ******'s unless you like loud and crowded as your dining background. Anyway, the VERY BEST chip & hotsauce (red) award goes to Juanito's in Pearland. In the 60's it was Crespo's, then Gregory's for many years and now Juanito's. Same family, same recipes. It's TexMex, all-around good although each menu item can be found better somewhere I'm sure but you're not gonna beat the chips & red sauce. In junior high & high school we would walk over there and eat chips & sauce for lunch and when we got a few dollars in our pocket, we would get a Gregory's Special. I'm 25 miles from there now but still make there a couple times a month.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Bozo said:


> Here's another old place that you either love it or hate it.
> 
> Don Jose's on the corner of Pinemont and Antoine.
> 
> I love it.


Good food, close to the office.


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

D-fish said:


> Herberts tamale hut in San Marcos... if it still exists... or Mana's late night trailer mex food there as well. who cares if it was good, it was open at 2am!!!


I use to love me some Herbert's Taco Hut when I was in San Marvelous!!! It is cheap and delicious. And it's still there. That food tasted even better after coming off the river at Don's Fish Camp!


----------



## RobtoeMC (Nov 7, 2006)

Have to agree with Cloudfishing. El Tiempo for me!


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Well my one true vote goes to "Fiesta En Guadalajara" on Irvington dr. 
I've ate so called "authentic" Mexican food all over town a this one whooops them all. Try going down there on a Friday night, the scenery is great and well worth the 1 hr wait to get in.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

metzger said:


> After reading another thread I was wondering what you thought was the best place for mexican food in town?
> 
> 1) Bob's Taco Station in Rosenberg
> 
> ...


I gotta throw in my two cents here, because i love food... The Original Ninfas on Navigation is awesome, get the Tejas combo with beef fajita....can't go wrong, anyone that doesn't like that doesn't like food, PERIOD!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Houston area: I Have always liked Lupe Tortilla's. Used to eat lunch at Irma's downtown quite a bit. 
El Jarrito off Mason rd. in Katy is pretty good.

Also, to those that liked Herbert's in San Marcos, there is one here in New Braunfels now. But for the local's favorite dive....Los Gallos is it.....Ssshhh! I didn't tell you that. 

My all around favorite is La Fogata in San Antonio. We go there at least once a month.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

explorer21 said:


> Alica's, 290 and Cypress Rosehill Road!


Agreed with Alica's!

Are you guys serious about Los Cucos? I would rate them with Toco Cabana!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> me too, and I liked it the first time I ate there and then it became nasty.... there is an Adelita's I also used to like in Pearland off Bailey rd or something like that, near new school with FFA yard on the side, it was across the street in the little strip center.
> 
> *El Tiempo in Houston is* the best right now. Huge portions, very fine food.


LOL,, Richer!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

el toro in clute


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

LOPEZ LOPEZ LOPEZ, the best Mexican food in Houston will always be Lopez! Of course I have been eating there since I was like 4 and in the older building so I am biased. 

******'s, yea it's ok for Pearland and since I live on the west side where the new one is it's a shorter drive than any other Mexican food joint near me. I still drive to Lopez about every other week to get my fix for the best food in town.

Oh yea, the original Ninfa's sucks for dinner. Their breakfast/lunch special is ok, but come on the rude waitstaff and crammed tables/chairs is not worth the wait nor the drive. The dinner's are not even worth it if you lived on that side of town.


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

scwine said:


> Also, to those that liked Herbert's in San Marcos, there is one here in New Braunfels now. But for the local's favorite dive....Los Gallos is it.....Ssshhh! I didn't tell you that.


You had to go and mention Herberts. I have not been there in forever, but I would halfway be willing to drive there for dinner tonight.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Williams Special plate at Molina's... I think I just gained a pound just typing it.

Lopez is good but not as good as it used to be.
Larry's is pretty good
Gonzales Cafe (A&M Cafe) in Junction is muy bueno.

Nobody beats Lupe Tortilla's beef fajitas in Houston that I have found. Especially the original one on Stafford St just south of I-10 @ Hwy 6.


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

fwoodwader said:


> I just noticed the link in your signature, I'm assuming you know the Rogge's?


 Yea I know them well. Are you a friend of theirs???


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Pancho's buffet is the best.

TRW


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

El Tiempo for fajitas. Spanish Flower (Airline and Main) or Spanish Village (Almeda) for anything else. I like Irma's, but have trouble paying that much for Mexican food. Maybe I should stop going dressed up for work so they won't profile me.


----------



## hauchinango (May 26, 2005)

NaClH2O said:


> The best Mexican food I've had has been from La Frontera in Dickinson. They serve authentic Mexican food instead of the Tex-Mex you see so often.


+1


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

POC SPEC said:


> Agreed with Alica's!
> 
> Are you guys serious about Los Cucos? I would rate them with Toco Cabana!


The only Los Cucos I eat at is the one in down town old katy (near midway) it is a little place and the food is nothing like the big Los Cucos restaurants around town.

Scott


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

It may not look like much but the Taqueria La Jaliciense on Edgebrook has the best 
barbacoa I have ever had. You may feel a little out of place there, but the real mexican food is great, Tex-Mex just OK.


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

for fancy places I vote for Los Cucos. 

BS


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Anyone ever been to Chupoltapec on Richmond in Montrose? I've been going there for the last few weeks and as far as 'in the neighborhood' restaurants it is my favorite for what I like to call 'authentic tex mex'. Thoughts?


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

If y'all knew what I knew about Los Cucos...you would prolly start skipping it. And DON'T even think about stopping at the one in Seguin.

Lopez ain't near the same as when I was a kid. It ain't bad though.

Herbert's rules.

Larry's was good about 15 -20 years ago.


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

frenzyfinder said:


> Lopez in Sugar Land!


X2!!!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Enchiladas en Mole Poblano from Taqueria Tapatia

yum.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

workorfish said:


> I just can't see the attraction at any of the ******'s unless you like loud and crowded as your dining background. Anyway, the VERY BEST chip & hotsauce (red) award goes to Juanito's in Pearland. In the 60's it was Crespo's, then Gregory's for many years and now Juanito's. Same family, same recipes. It's TexMex, all-around good although each menu item can be found better somewhere I'm sure but you're not gonna beat the chips & red sauce. In junior high & high school we would walk over there and eat chips & sauce for lunch and when we got a few dollars in our pocket, we would get a Gregory's Special. I'm 25 miles from there now but still make there a couple times a month.


I second this, I moved to Pearland in 1976 when it was Gregory's and now live in New Braunfels.

I'll pay for the hot sauce recipe. I've tried to duplicate it but can't quite get it.


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

D-fish said:


> Herberts tamale hut in San Marcos... if it still exists... or Mana's late night trailer mex food there as well. who cares if it was good, it was open at 2am!!!


Good call!! Spent many late and broke nights at Mana's. You could fill up there on the cheap for sure.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

D-fish said:


> Herberts tamale hut in San Marcos... if it still exists... or Mana's late night trailer mex food there as well. who cares if it was good, it was open at 2am!!!


 Sir you and I have probably dined at the same time in either of these two establishments. Mana's let you bring in your own beer (like I needed more beer at 2am)


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Voodoo2448 said:


> Chuy's for Tex-Mex
> 
> Rosario's in San Antonio for Authentic Mexican


X2 on Rosario's...but keep it quiet


----------



## txskiffer (Jul 31, 2009)

josies mexican restaurant poc,tx


----------



## TX Fishin (Jul 31, 2009)

josies is the best


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

trashcanslam said:


> Anyone ever been to Chupoltapec on Richmond in Montrose? I've been going there for the last few weeks and as far as 'in the neighborhood' restaurants it is my favorite for what I like to call 'authentic tex mex'. Thoughts?


I used to go on a fairly regular basis, but have not been in years. I mostly went for breakfast and it wasn't bad. They have pretty good salsa. May have to give it a run again.

If you're in that area, I suggest you try Spanish Village on Almeda. Just take Richmond towards downtown (it will turn into Wheeler) all the way to Almeda. Take a right on Almeda and it will be a couple of blocks down on the right.


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*mex-food*

Pilos in good old SAN BENITO


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

I like Lopez at Wilcrest and 59, been going there 25 years when it was a little hole in the wall, built a larger place and the quality stayed the same, have had a good portion of the menu, all good!!!


----------



## SAK (May 21, 2004)

If you are ever down in Harlingen go to Pepe's. They have the best fajita/enchilada/taco plate I have ever eaten & I travel all over the state.

Just order Joes House Special.


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

Best mexican food hands down is at Marco's Taquiera on Hempstead Highway. If any of you have eaten there you know and you will agree. Only problem is there is always a very long line, breakfast or lunch.


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

ANY ROACH COACH IS THE BEST


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Ain't gonna read 10 pages to see if it's here...but always got a soft spot in my heart for the original Felix's on Westheimer....

Everything SWIMMING in grease !!!.. Fond memories....


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*In what town ?*

Nuevos Progress, TX Border town firepit Cabritto and all the fixin


metzger said:


> After reading another thread I was wondering what you thought was the best place for mexican food in town?
> 
> 1) Bob's Taco Station in Rosenberg
> 
> ...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Aggiedan said:


> Unfortunately they lost their lease. They re-opened for a few years off Washington by Rockefellers but have since closed.
> 
> I miss Leo's. We ate there weekly while living in The Heights.
> 
> I think Lopez in Sugar Land is very good


Well..I lied..went back and read the whole thread and this post hit a nerve. Used to hang out at Leo's across from Alabama theater while we were in high school (bout 60 years ago..lol), cuz Leo would sell us beer when we were waaaayy underage... Really don't remember the food... Felix was still the family fav...grease and all....


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Lets see, beef and cheese and beans prepared 500 different ways with different names ( taco v chimicanga v enchilada) hell its all the same, the question should be... who gots the best margarita and coldest beer!:an5:

and I know I need to change the avatar.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Any one know Juanito's in Pearland Hot Sauce Recipe??? It's the best.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Two of my old favorites (don't even know if they are still there): Fajita Flats in Sharpstown area and Irma's downtown Houston.


----------



## Mr.M (Sep 3, 2004)

LOPEZ Restaraunt by far the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't live near Houston, but what about PapaSitos? I eat there every time I go to Houston and they are always lots of people there. Am I missing out on something?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Ya'll are leanin' on Ol' 'Poke hard now. I gave up my fav burger places easy, but now ya'll have touched on a subject that's close to my heart. I can't hold out on ya'll though. Like 'Spout said, there are lot's of down-home Mexican places on the East side, and they all have one thing or the other better. But when 'Poke wants the real deal like Momma and the Suegra makes here's *some* of the places I go:

Don Carlos on Canal and 75th
El Jardin on 77th and Harrisburg
Les Jaucales on Lyons in Denver Harbor
Taqueria Del Sol on Broadway and 45 
El Rancho Viejo on I10 East
The Original Mamma Ninfa's on Navigation

And for the very best Carne Quisada tacos anywhere:
Porras Bakery and Taqueria on Market and Kress


----------



## thejimmster (Jul 25, 2006)

Spanish Flowers
Los Cucos
El Bosque

All very good.....


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

All this talking has made me HUNGRY!!!!

If you see a old guy with a younger VERY pregnant wife that's US,

And we will probably be at Ninfa's on Navigation!!!! She will be having ice tea, me, a Perfect margarita. Let the carnitas begin!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

If in Rockport, Los Comales is the best. Had the "Don Juanita" last night; fajitas with cilantro sauce. Mmmm, so good. Fried stuffed avocado and fried stuffed egg plant. Just as good.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

What a great list. Makes me hungry just reading the names!
* Las Brisas in Baycliff...close to home, cheap, good food and variety!
* In town, I still make the nostalgia pilgrimage to the old Loma Linda restaurant on Telephone Rd. Been going there for 40+ years since they were in Palm Center...they still make a great plate of Tex Mex--- tacos, puff chili conquesos, and greasy cheesey enchiladas...good hot sauce too. Used to love the kids plate = peanut butter and jelly sandwich and candy!!!

Thanks for all the good leads...never even heard of the Rancho in LaPorte...have to try 'em.

* Out of town, Herberts Taco Hut in San Marcos ....I'll drive 100 miles outta my way to eat there. Good food and groovy memories!


----------



## sergio380 (Dec 13, 2008)

LOPEZ ON WILCREST AND 59 SOUTH. I LIVE IN CYPRESS NW HOUSTON AND I GO ALL THE WAY TO EAT. ALICIA'S IS NOT GOOD!


----------



## blackghost_98 (Jan 31, 2006)

Salsas Mexican Rest. Seawall Blvd.


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

After 116 replies, I am surprised that no one has gotten the right answer. For the very best mexican food anywhere, travel south to Angleton and Lake Jackson to eat at La Casona ( www.lacasonafiesta.com ). You will NOT be disappointed and you will not have to ask for refills. Their service is outstanding. I have talked to a couple that drives down from Katy weekly to eat here. The birthdays are the best in Angleton. They bring out the usual hat and free dessert, but also smear a little whip cream in your face while they are singing to you. Be sure to bring your wife on her birthday but don't tell her about the whip cream and don't forget the camera. We eat there at least 3 times a week. Oh yeah, don't forget the free soft serve ice cream on the way out the door. Thanks - 69rrvert


----------



## bouy37 (Jun 18, 2008)

*BARBACOA!!!!!!!!*



nightgigger said:


> It may not look like much but the Taqueria La Jaliciense on Edgebrook has the best
> barbacoa I have ever had. You may feel a little out of place there, but the real mexican food is great, Tex-Mex just OK.


nightgigger,

 You nailed it with the barbacoa at Jaliciense. We can run through a few pounds on Saturday mornings at my job. Hell, sometimes we even tear it up for lunch. Wash it down with a Mexican Coca~Cola and you're all set.

Jason C
Friendswood, TX


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

*Tortuga*

Felix was my all time best. I used to order beef enchiladas smothered in chili sauce, onions and cheese along with a side order of tamales with chili gravy. Nothing better before or since. I remember when Mrs Felix used to chase the hookers away from the door with a broom so that customers could get in....back in the early 80s.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

There's a Herbert's Taco Hut in New Braunfels now for those Fans, but not as good as the one in my old college town of San Marcos. Also, their hot sauce has changed, similar but not old school like in the 80's and early 90's.


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Ruchis 610 West and S. Main.

Chuy's on Westhiemer and Kirby.

To name a couple...


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

La Casona in Angleton


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

All my favorites have been listed...

El Toro's (La Porte, Garth and Clute) in Clute be sure to ask for the green tomatillo salsa...you have to ask for it, but it is awesome!

Lopez in Sugarland

Rutchies - 610 and Main - Stop there everytime I am in the area!

Tropicalsun
Rob


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

notthatdeep said:


> Felix was my all time best. I used to order beef enchiladas smothered in chili sauce, onions and cheese along with a side order of tamales with chili gravy. Nothing better before or since. I remember when Mrs Felix used to chase the hookers away from the door with a broom so that customers could get in....back in the early 80s.


LOL...I got back a little further than that, Knot...like in the 50's.. Remember that Felix Mexican Dinner wuz 50 cents...got one of their old menus around here somewhere I picked up on ebay...and I'll guarantee ya you had a heck of a time finishing it.. Greasy but good...LOL


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*El Potosino* in Galena Park. Best chips and hotsauce a man can stand. Not too mention good food.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

La Casona in Angleton and lake jackson is tex mex IMO...

i eat a lot of mexican food places and for the most they are all good. but the best places ive ate have been the places your scared to sit down and have to order your meal in spanish.


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

I guess this thread is a conspiracy to keep the best Mexican food off of here. Hands down and voted the best Mexican food for years and years and you are guaranteed the best service, best quality ingredients, and by far the best all around taste. Of course some will say it is not Mexican food but the best and will always be the best is "Papasitos, any location any time" I have eaten at almost everyone and have always had the best serive and best tasting food. Now mind you it is not cheap, but you pay for what you get. When someone comes into town they always ask for Papasitos. Don't be a bunch of haters!!


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

yep, gotta go with rosarios in san antonio,

ed


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

tsoetaert said:


> I guess this thread is a conspiracy to keep the best Mexican food off of here. Hands down and voted the best Mexican food for years and years and you are guaranteed the best service, best quality ingredients, and by far the best all around taste. Of course some will say it is not Mexican food but the best and will always be the best is "Papasitos, any location any time" I have eaten at almost everyone and have always had the best serive and best tasting food. Now mind you it is not cheap, but you pay for what you get. When someone comes into town they always ask for Papasitos. Don't be a bunch of haters!!


I ain't hatin'! That's where we take our white friends when we're flush with cash and want something 'like' Mexican food that they will eat! :slimer:


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

tsoetaert said:


> I guess this thread is a conspiracy to keep the best Mexican food off of here. Hands down and voted the best Mexican food for years and years and you are guaranteed the best service, best quality ingredients, and by far the best all around taste. Of course some will say it is not Mexican food but the best and will always be the best is "Papasitos, any location any time" I have eaten at almost everyone and have always had the best serive and best tasting food. Now mind you it is not cheap, but you pay for what you get. When someone comes into town they always ask for Papasitos. Don't be a bunch of haters!!


I think Pappasito's is the most consistent well known Mexican restaurants around, that's why it's probably overlooked on most these posts(peeps posting something a little different). I love all Pappa's restaurants b/c you always know it's clean(saw many restaurant kitchen's when in the beer biz.) and consistent. 
--Went to college w/ some Pappa's, half my fraternity worked there, as well as family members.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

scwine said:


> I think Pappasito's is the most consistent well known Mexican restaurants around, that's why it's probably overlooked on most these posts(peeps posting something a little different). I love all Pappa's restaurants b/c you always know it's clean(saw many restaurant kitchen's when in the beer biz.) and consistent.
> --Went to college w/ some Pappa's, half my fraternity worked there, as well as family members.


It is good. To be fair, we love the ceviche and the brochette shrimp. I didn't mention it on my post simply because it is so well known. And there's even one of those on the East side. :biggrin:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Mr.M said:


> LOPEZ Restaraunt by far the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


X2

Love the owner, he shakes your hand everytime you walk in the door.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

slopoke said:


> I ain't hatin'! That's where we take our white friends when we're flush with cash and want something 'like' Mexican food that they will eat! :slimer:


Now we have turned this thread into a racial eating thread. Pokie can't wait to take ya fishing bro! I'm gonna take ya where I take all my off- colored friends! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> Now we have turned this thread into a racial eating thread. Pokie can't wait to take ya fishing bro! I'm gonna take ya where I take all my off- colored friends! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


To da bayou? :slimer:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> To da bayou? :slimer:


Nawp, too thuh hood! :biggrin:


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Marshman said:


> Ya'll are all WRONG!
> 
> The Original Ninfas on Navigation is the best! Always tried and true, waitstaff been there forever, new deck outside, new parking area.
> 
> Same great food, some new items added monthly.


X2

X2 - Las Casitas Pearland


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> Now we have turned this thread into a racial eating thread. Pokie can't wait to take ya fishing bro! I'm gonna take ya where I take all my off- colored friends! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





catchysumfishy said:


> Nawp, too thuh hood! :biggrin:


Yeah. But I ain't off-colored! It's just my remarks. :biggrin:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Pokie Moses was a cajun....




We got plans for you boy! lmao


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

If you are looking for good cheap food I think the place on Irvington an Cavalcade has great tasting food. I can't spell it but it is close to this " Tiotucan" I know I screwed up the spelling, but a hole in the wall with great food.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Let's get to the hood in Galveston-Simp's. As far as Mexican goes for a cheap decent lunch Los Paisas in Clute is pretty darn good. We regulars there.


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

Taco House in Galveston
La Casona in Rosenberg
Bobs Taco Station in Rosenberg (best tortillas)
El Imperial on Federal
Los Cucos in old Katy


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Forgot about El Imperial on Federal. That place used to make some killer rita's back in the day.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> Pokie Moses was a cajun....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laisser les bons temps rouler! :smile:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

trout77471 said:


> Taco House in Galveston
> La Casona in Rosenberg
> Bobs Taco Station in Rosenberg (best tortillas)
> El Imperial on Federal
> Los Cucos in old Katy





Melon said:


> Forgot about El Imperial on Federal. That place used to make some killer rita's back in the day.


There's a Los Cucos on 59N near Kingwood too.

El Imperial ain't what she used to be.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

TexMex...

Lupe's (I-10/Hwy6 only)
Cylcone Anaya's


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, I guess I will post my Los Cucos experiences, since it seems to be a popular place here.....

Started going to Los Cucos off West Bellfort(I think) around '94 or '95? it was _one_ of the origianals. Gone several times to the one in Katy, it is good, as well as the one in New Braunfels here(good most of the time, had quite a lull for a while). 
The one in Seguin is....well...a crappy place to put it nicely...do yourself a favor and do not eat there!


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Spanish VIllage on Alameda or El patio!!


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

slopoke said:


> I ain't hatin'! That's where we take our white friends when we're flush with cash and want something 'like' Mexican food that they will eat! :slimer:


I agree.What does Pappa's know about Mexican food? I can get canned food at Fiesta.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Cowboy1uhB said:


> No votes ...one rule when it comes to tryin new Mex restaurants. If the chips and salsa aren't any good, go down the street to the next one.


X2 + cheese enchiladas + cueso + guac + MARGARITAS ----- all = basics



slopoke said:


> I ain't hatin'! That's where we take our white friends when we're flush with cash and want something 'like' Mexican food that they will eat! :slimer:


:rotfl: ---- hwell: "Must spread - yada yada..."



slopoke said:


> Yeah. But I ain't off-colored! It's just my remarks. :biggrin:




____________________________________________

To the mix so far, I'll throw in ---

Marina's in League City -- (try the chipolte-rubbed short ribs)
Las Hasciendas in Webster


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I used to like Don Pico's on Bay Area but the brothers sold out and it really hasn't been the same since. I never went to the one they opened in Pearland.

I try to avoid ******'s.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

I love Tacon Madre off of Edgebrook in So. Houston. Its one of my favorite. A little more traditional mexican food in that their tacos are small like they are supposed to be, and a few other things. They finally opened up the restaurant area which is great since as much as I love this place I only go in the "winter" months. Just to hot to order from a Lime Green school bus and stand there waiting for your food. 

Gorditas Aquascalientas is also pretty good as well and its across the street from where I am talking about. Real corn tortillas. And they have $1.50 drafts all the time


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nwilkins said:


> X2
> 
> Love the owner, he shakes your hand everytime you walk in the door.


The nice little guy who shakes your hand to greet you is Augustine the owners brother.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Listen up fishtale*



fishtale said:


> I second this, I moved to Pearland in 1976 when it was Gregory's and now live in New Braunfels.
> 
> I'll pay for the hot sauce recipe. I've tried to duplicate it but can't quite get it.


took me quite a while but I have it very close. PM me and I will pass it along.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

slopoke said:


> Don Carlos on Canal and 75th
> El Jardin on 77th and Harrisburg
> Les Jaucales on Lyons in Denver Harbor
> Taqueria Del Sol on Broadway and 45
> ...


BIG X2, Tanks slopoke.....I have been amazed at some of the responses, One thing I will say before I give up my spot, is that you can't possibly be the best of anything when your fajitas and rice and beans are all bought prepackaged from SYSCO.....ugghhh Pappa ugghh ugghhh Sitos......If you cant make your own rice and beans, what exactly qualifies you as a Mexican Restaraunt. It definitely ain't their sad excuse of a tortilla.... Sorry for the rant....

OK, so for my .02 cents.....I will not pick a best restaraunt, and for what its worth, I eat where slopoke eats....ALOT!!

But there is one place that beats all in their own category (Breakfast Tacos), and that is Villa Arcos Tacos @ 9003 Navigation down the street from the original Ninfa's. Its a little red taco house that is the absolute BOMB!! I mean that place converts people, seriously. I moved to Seabrook 2 years ago, and we still trek over there on Saturdays just to pick up tacos. I sat and waited last Saturday with a guy from Pasadena, Sugarland, and me from Seabrook, just for tacos.....They don't have fajita tacos, just breakfast tacos, and it ain't no premade junk waiting under a heat lamp either, every order is made to order... I have been eating there for 30 years. Hands down, there isn't a Breakfast Taco that me, or anyone else that eats there that can beat them....... Heck I would put one of their breakfast tacos up against anyones fajita taco, and they would smoke them.


----------



## DonnyMonty (Apr 27, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> The nice little guy who shakes your hand to greet you is Augustine the owners brother.


Yeah, Mr. Lopez hardly ever comes in any more. His son, Jonathan, pretty much runs the place now. Can't wait until they get done with the remodel.

Wish I hadn't seen this thread - now I need a Roma to get through the rest of the day.....


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

adpostel said:


> BIG X2, Tanks slopoke.....I have been amazed at some of the responses, One thing I will say before I give up my spot, is that you can't possibly be the best of anything when your fajitas and rice and beans are all bought prepackaged from SYSCO.....ugghhh Pappa ugghh ugghhh Sitos......If you cant make your own rice and beans, what exactly qualifies you as a Mexican Restaraunt. It definitely ain't their sad excuse of a tortilla.... Sorry for the rant....
> 
> OK, so for my .02 cents.....I will not pick a best restaraunt, and for what its worth, I eat where slopoke eats....ALOT!!
> 
> But there is one place that beats all in their own category (Breakfast Tacos), and that is Villa Arcos Tacos @ 9003 Navigation down the street from the original Ninfa's. Its a little red taco house that is the absolute BOMB!! I mean that place converts people, seriously. I moved to Seabrook 2 years ago, and we still trek over there on Saturdays just to pick up tacos. I sat and waited last Saturday with a guy from Pasadena, Sugarland, and me from Seabrook, just for tacos.....They don't have fajita tacos, just breakfast tacos, and it ain't no premade junk waiting under a heat lamp either, every order is made to order... I have been eating there for 30 years. Hands down, there isn't a Breakfast Taco that me, or anyone else that eats there that can beat them....... Heck I would put one of their breakfast tacos up against anyones fajita taco, and they would smoke them.


I wuz kinda keepin' that one close to tha vest. The lines are long enough already. When I worked at the Monkey Wards warehouse on Jensen and Clinton we frequented that one. When my V.P. comes to visit me at the new account now, he sends me all the way over there for some breakfast tacos. Hey, when tha boss needs his fix, what's a guy to do! Absolutely great green salsa to go with those breakfast tacos at Villa Arcos! :biggrin:


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Ain't gonna read 10 pages to see if it's here...but always got a soft spot in my heart for the original Felix's on Westheimer....
> 
> Everything SWIMMING in grease !!!.. Fond memories....


BINGO, been trying to think of that name, went there quite a bit as a kid, it was awesome, is it still there ??????????/


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

If you are ever in the burger mood...get the La Bombha(SP) Burger at ******'s. The best thing there by far!! It is one of the best burgers you will ever have!!! Besides that, thing only thing I like there is their green sauce.

Besides that...... Viva La HERBERT'S TACO HUT - SAN MARCOS!!!


----------



## Babygonz (Nov 21, 2007)

I have to give Lopez another vote. Great food and service.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Lopez in Satfford used to be my favorite when I lived in the Houston area. Ive been back several times over the last 12 years since I moved away and its still high on my list.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

More room since they moved across the street into their own building too...


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Felix XX2
and Villa Arcos on Navigation is the place for tacos. We haev eated there since 1983, had a business two blocks down and put on 50 pounds , Real good. open early Sunday AM for a little fdrive downtown. We sold business but we still go abck to the Hood for tacos. I can smell em all the way up here in Spring. May have to go!! LOL


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

The Captain said:


> Felix XX2
> and Villa Arcos on Navigation is the place for tacos. We haev eated there since 1983, had a business two blocks down and put on 50 pounds , Real good. open early Sunday AM for a little fdrive downtown. We sold business but we still go abck to the Hood for tacos. I can smell em all the way up here in Spring. May have to go!! LOL


I mean to tell ya'!!


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

La Brisa is without a doubt the but the service will ****** you off!!!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Our favorite place these days is Johnny Tamale's. We go to the one on the beltway in Pasadena. Everything in there is good. I form my opinion on a good Mexican food joint by their fajitas. JT's are alway juicy and flavorful. La Cantina on Center street just south of Spencer HWY runs a close second. 

The worst is Las Hadas. Everything in there tastes and looks the same. I wouldn't be surprised to learn that it is canned dogfood! 

I do agree with the comments on the original Ninfa's it was always great but we haven't been there in years. Their "Nifaritas" were soooooo good!

To be fair I have never even heard of a lot of those mentioned let alone eaten at any of them. Looks like I need to edit my bucket list.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Well, I can tell you one thing, and it may only be my opinion, but Good Mexican Food in the Clear Lake/ Kemah area is hard to find, and these places have all been there for a good while, but I have literally returned my food, and have had the mgr. of two of them offer to pay for my meal, but I don't roll that way. 

......Laredo on 146, Las Brisas on 146, and Gabacho's on Nasa Rd. 1 are a poor excuse for Mexican Food. And we literally left our food on our plate at the Laredo place...... I would never return to any of them. 

On the other hand, for the area, and in no particular order, Don Julio's, Melly's, and Mamacita's have all had return business from us......

again, just my .02 cents, but I eat ALOT of Mexican Food.....at ALOT of places


----------



## RedSurfer (Aug 11, 2005)

Laredo's on 146 is terrible. Food and service. Not sure how they stay in business. I like La Brisa's...Carnita Platter is great. Service there is hit and miss though. Used to love Mamacita's but the last few times there was not as good as it once was. I need to venture outside of the Clear Lake area and try some of the places mentioned in this thread.


----------

